
The Pirate Bay files suit against big media cos for DDoSing them - charzom
http://thepiratebay.org/blog/86
======
mynameishere
I swear the comment section attached to that link has an average IQ of
somewhere between fish and salamander.

~~~
chmike
In French we say the IQ of an oyster :)

~~~
falsestprophet
In German, we say the IQ of a Frenchman

~~~
chmike
I'm surprized this type of xenophobic comment is given 8 up votes. Is mobbing
french people still considered cool ?

The tracks to the poster leads to perdue university. Insulting a community on
behalf of german people ? How courageous.

------
Xichekolas
If nothing else, this will be something for groklaw to focus on now that SCO
has finally lynched itself.

